# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  رائز القدرات

## abo ahmad

رائز القدرات 

 شفيق محمد المغاسلة

تمهيد:
لقياس قدرة شخص يزن ك كيلوجراماَ لرفع الأثقال، يلزمنا معرفة قدرة معظم من هم بهذا الوزن واستطاعة الواحد منهم لتحمل س كيلوجراماً ولمدة د دقيقة دون أن يتعب. بالطبع قد يكون بعض الأشخاص قدرتهم محدودة لرفع حتى أقل من نصف س من الكيلوجرامات، وأيضاً هناك من لديه القدرة على حمل أكثر من 2س من الكيلوجرامات، لكن هؤلاء دون المتوسط أو أعلى من المتوسط، بينما قياس القدرة الطبيعية هي المستهدفة للروز. ولا يرافق قياس القدرة العضلية أي صعوبات أو أي تعقيدات، فهي عملية سهلة للتطبيق.


أما عن قياس الأنشطة العقلية فرغم أن الإنسان يمارس أنشطة عقلية عديدة يومياَ سواءاَ أكان ذلك في الصروح التعليمية أم في أماكن التطبيق العملي، لكنه يصعب عليه قياس تلك النشاطات العقلية مجتمعة، فيحاول تجزئة هذه الأنشطة إلى أقسام متعددة. والدليل على ذلك وجود عدة روائز تقيس قدرات الأشخاص العقلية، وكل منها يقيس بعض تلك القدرات الإنسانية وليس كلها، ومن هذه المقاييس على سبيل المثال: 
اختبار Scholastic Assessment Test (SAT)اختبار الكليات الأمريكية. (ACT) (American College Testing)اختبارات القبول في الجامعات الاسترالية.اختبارات القبول في اليابان.اختبار القدرات العامة في المملكة العربية السعودية.القدرة
ولاية تكوينية وهبها الله تعالى للكائن الحي على عقله وعضلاته ليقوم بأي مهمة أو عمل ما بإرادته كحي من الأحياء. ولو أفقده الله تعالى هذه الولاية لأصبح جامداَ مثل أي جماد مسلوب الإرادة والعقل. وفي العلم الحديث تعرف القدرة على أنها إمكانية العقل والعضلات لأداء مهمة أو عمل ما. 

الكفاءة
هي القدرة على أداء العمل، فإذا لم يمتلك الإنسان كفاءة معينة لأداء مهمة تتعلق بهذه الكفاءة فلن يكون كفواَ لينجز هذة المهمة لافتقاره للكفاءة المطلوبة. وعند امتلاكه لهذه الكفاءة يكون قادراَ على أدائها وبأفضل استخدام للموارد المتاحة.

الفاعلية (الأهلية)
قد يمتلك الإنسان القدرة والكفاءة، لكن فاعليته على تحقيق الأهداف المخططة قليلة، لذلك تعرف الفاعلية على أنها قدرة ذلك الكفوء المؤهل على تحقيق الأهداف المرجوة. أي أنها نسبة ما تحقق إلي المستهدف الكلي. وهي بمعنى الأهلية تقريباَ، إذ أن نسبة العمل المنجز إلى المستهدف تعني أن أهلية الشخص لذلك العمل بهذا المقدار، لا أقل ولا أكثر. لذلك تقاس الفاعلية كقياس الأهلية.

الروز (الوزن) 
الرَّوْزُ: التَّجْربَةُ، رَازَهُ يَروزُه رَوْزاً: جَرَّبَ ما عنده وخَبَرَه. وفي حديث مجاهد في قوله تعالى: ومنهم من يَلْمِزُكَ في الصَّدَقاتِ؛ قال: يَروزُكَ ويسأَلك.
والرَّوْزُ: الامتحان والتقدير. يقال: رُزْتُ ما عند فلان إذا اختبرته وامتحنته. 

الذكاء الإنساني:
إنها ولاية تكوينية وهبها الله تعالى الإنسان رغم أنه كائن معاند عاصي، إلا من رحم الله.
فذلك الحيوان المسكين, الذي تألمه البقة وتنتنه العرقة وتقتله الشرقة، بقى وسيبقى إلى أن يشاء الله، فهاهو يتغلب على كثير من ما هو في دائرته من الحيوانات بالرغم من قوتهم الجبارة العاتية. فهذا الأسد في قوته وضراوته فقد استطاع هذا الإنسان الضعيف ملاحقته وترويضه، بل والكسب على حسابه، وهذا الفيل بضخامة جثته ووزنه الهائل استطاع الإنسان حمله بقوة سخرها لذلك، وقهر الانسان كثير من الحيوانات ذات القوة والبأس، وطوع له الجوامد والسوائل والغازات، بل وتدخل في عالم المجهريات التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة.

إذاً فهو بهذه الولاية التكوينية التي وهبها الله إياه، يمتلك القدرة على مواجهة الصعاب وتطويعها لصالحه, ويملك مهارة التكيف مع الظروف القاهرة، بل وحل المشاكل الطارئة التي تعترض طريقه، وهذا ما يسمى اليوم بالذكاء الإنساني.

أنواع الذكاء الإنساني:
لا نريد فتح الباب بمصراعيه لرصد كل قدرات الإنسان وذكاءاته المتعددة التي يمتلكها، لكن نمر على بعضها رغم وجود الجدل حولها، وهي كالتالي:

1. الذكاء اللغوي
القدرة بفعالية عالية على إستخدام الأحرف كتابة أو قراءة وتحويلها إلى كلمات ومن ثم تركيب تلك الكلمات على شكل جمل مفيدة توصل المعنى المراد إلى عقل السامع أو القارئ سواءاَ كان ذلك شفوياً أو كتابياً.

2. الذكاء المنطقي الرياضي
وهو المقدرة بفعالية عالية على تصنيف الأشياء عن طريق ملاحظة التشابه والاختلاف فيها، والمقدرة على إدراك الأسباب وتوقع النتائج مع القدرة العالية للقياس المنطقي.

3. الذكاء المكاني البصري 
يقسم علماء المنطق هذا النوع من الذكاء بالخيال والمتخيلة، فالخيال هو قدرة الإنسان على استرجاع الصور التي رآها بشكل دقيق، وأما ما يطلق عليه المناطقة بالمتخيلة فهو قدرة الإنسان على استحداث صور جديدة لم تمر على بصره، بل ركبها وبشكل إبداعي من الصور التي رآها.

4. الذكاء الموسيقي
براعة الإنسان على رفع وخفض الصوت وترديده بطريقة تناغمية موسيقية، وقدرته على تمييز ذلك حين سماعه، بل وقدرته على تعليم ذلك وتعلمه.

5. الذكاء الحركي الجسماني
كل ما يتعلق بحركة الجسم من خبرة تعبر عن أفكار ومشاعر يفرغها في مهنة أو حرفة أو هواية.

6. الذكاء الإجتماعي
المقدرة على إدراك وتمييز أمزجة ونوايا ودوافع ومشاعر الآخرين. ويمكن لصاحب هذا الذكاء أن يفسر تعبيرات الوجه ونبرات الصوت والإيماءات.

7. الذكاء الضمني الشخصي
حقيقة هو ذكاء مهم لأنه مختص بمعرفة الإنسان لذاته، لأن معرفة الذات مهمة لمعرفة الحقائق التي تتعلق بنفس الشخص وإدراكها، كمعرفة الحالات النفسية الداخلية والنوايا والدوافع والأمزجة والرغبات الشخصية.

8. الذكاء الطبيعي
إدراك كل ما يتعلق بمعرفة الطبيعة التي حول الإنسان من أحياء وجوامد، والظواهر الطبيعية المتعددة.

ويقال أن هناك أنواعاً أخرى عديدة من الذكاءات كالذكاء الوجداني أو الروحي أو العاطفي. فمن الملاحظ أن هناك مواهب يمتلكها البعض وبتفوق رغم أنهم لا يتميزون بذكاء واضح في غير تلك المواهب، والأمثلة كثيرة ومتعددة.

أي ذكاء يقيسه رائز الأهلية المدرسي:
من كل هذه الذكاءات، أهتم المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم على قياس ذكائين مهمين ولهما علاقة مباشرة في التحصيل الدراسي، بل ويبرزان مدى قدرة الطلبة على الاستمرار في مسيرتهم التعليمية المتقدمة، فجاء امتحان القدرات العامة (رائز الأهلية المدرسي) من أجل تقدير قدرة طلابنا وطالباتنا العقلية المرتبطة بتعليمهم عن طريق قياس قدراتهم التحليلية والاستدلالية اللغوية (اللفظية) والكمية (الرياضية).

المقياس اللغوي 
وهذا ما يطلق عليه قدرة الطالب أو الطالبة على القراءة واصطياد المفاهيم والمعاني، فلن يسأل الطالب عن إعراب جملة أو حفظ قصيدة شعرية أو خطبة من الخطب، فكل الأسئلة في هذا المقياس هدفها روز قدرة الطالب على استيعاب وفهم ما يقرأه، وعن بعض معاني الكلمات وبعض العلاقات المنطقية التي تربط الكلمات بعضها ببعض.

» أمثلة المقياس اللغوي:

أولاً: باب معاني المفردات

يطلب من الطالب في هذا الباب معناً لمفردة معينة، حيث يسرد خيارات(أو بدائل) يختار منها الإجابة الصحيحة. وهي مثلاً على الشاكلة التالية:

ما معنى الكلمات التالية:
• تسامى :
أ ) اخذ اسما يعرف به.
ب) علا وارتفع عن الدنايا.
ج) تراجع وعاد أدراجه.
د ) تكبر على الناس.
الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (ب).

ثانيا: باب تتمة الجمل الناقصة

في الجمل الناقصة عادة نرى أن هناك فراغ واحد في كل جملة وهناك عدة خيارات. أما في رائز الأهلية المدرسي فزيادة على هذا فإن هناك بعض الجمل يوجد بها فراغان حيث تتكون الخيارات من كلمتين بينهما فاصلة، الكلمة الأولى في الترتيب للفراغ الأول والكلمة الثانية في الترتيب للفراغ الثاني. وهي على الشاكلة التالية:

أكمل الجمل التالية:
• من المعلوم أن الحيتان ليست سمكاً وهي من …. ذوات الدم الحار التي تتنفس ....
أ) الثدييات … الهواء
ب) الثدييات … ثاني أكسيد الكربون
ج) الطيور … الهواء
د) البرمائيات … الهواء
الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (أ).

ثالثا: باب التناظر اللفظي 

أولاً لنطلع على بعض أشكال علاقات التناظر وأهمها :
علاقة جزء من كل ومثالها: الغصن بالنسبة للشجرة كالجدار بالنسبة للغرفة.
علاقة كل إلى جزء ومثالها: الفيل بالنسبة للناب كالناقة بالنسبة للخف.
علاقة تتابع أو تعاقب ومثالها: المد بالنسبة للجزر كالليل بالنسبة للنهار.
علاقة شدة الصفة ومثالها: الابتسامة بالنسبة للضحكة كالكوخ بالنسبة للقصر.
علاقة سبب ونتيجة ومثالها: الفيروس بالنسبة للمرض كالغرق بالنسبة للاختناق.
علاقة نتيجة وسبب ومثالها: المناعة بالنسبة للقاح كالهزل بالنسبة للجوع.
علاقة تضاد ومثالها: البعيد بالنسبة للقريب كالطويل بالنسبة للقصير.
علاقة ترادف ومثالها: الرؤية بالنسبة للحلم كالوثبة بالنسبة للقفز.
علاقة وظيفية ومثالها: المرسى بالنسبة للسفن كالمرآب بالنسبة للسيارات.
علاقة اقترانية ومثالها: السفن بالنسبة للبحر كالطائرات بالنسبة للهواء.
علاقة مكانية ومثالها: الوكر بالنسبة للنسر كالعرين بالنسبة للأسد.
علاقة منطقية ومثالها: النظرية بالنسبة للتطبيق كالفرضية بالنسبة للبرهان.

أما عن الأسئلة المتعلقة بالتناظر اللفظي في الامتحان فهي على الشاكلة التالية:

في السطر الأول من كل سؤال تُعرض كلمتان ترتبطان بعلاقة ما يتبعهما ملحق ببدائل مقترحة، واحدة منها ترتبط فيه الكلمتان بعلاقة مماثلة للكلمتين في مطلع السؤال. اختر العلاقة المماثلة.

• الساعة: الوقت
أ) الميزان: الأثقال 
ب) الشمس: النهار
ج) ميزان الحرارة: التيفوئيد
د) صفر: محرم
الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (أ).

رابعاً: فهم النصوص

في هذا الباب على الطلاب قراءة قطعة نص أو حوار، ومن ثم الإجابة على الأسئلة الواردة حول النص من النص ذاته، وهذا لا يعني أن كل ما ورد في نص القطعة قد يتفق مع آرائهم، لذا على كل طالب أو طالبة أن يفهم السؤال جيدا بعد أن يفهم النص. ويجيب على الأسئلة دون الاعتماد على معلوماته العامة.

• قراءة نصوص ( أو فهم النصوص ) 

اقرأ النص التالي وأجب عن جميع الأسئلة المطروحة حوله.
س بطل أسطوري عرف بشهية لا حدود لها. فكان يأكل ثم يأكل ويزداد ضخامة كل يوم، حتى تمنى مرة لو كان ينزل في جزيرة مليئة بالثمار، يأكل منها ثم يأكل فيخف وزنه ويهزل، فيما يعود وزنه إلى حجمه السابق كلما توقف عن الطعام.

في القطعة السابقة، ثمة دعوة للاعتدال في الأكل، لأن الإقلال من الطعام...
أ ) يؤدي إلى الهُزال
ب) يمنع السمنة والترهل
ج) يؤدي إلى زيادة في الوزن
د ) لا علاقة بين الأكل والوزن
الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (ج).

المقياس الرياضي

كل ما يتعلق بالأرقام والأشكال الهندسية، فمسائل هذا المقياس مسائل حسابية وهندسية وأخرى إحصائية، وكلها لا تتعدى على ما أظن الصف الأول الثانوي. ورغم ذلك يزود الطالب أو الطالبة بكل تلك القوانين والمباديء الأساسية المتعلقة بتلك المسائل. لذلك فوظيفة هذا المقياس هو روز قدرة الطالب على توظيف هذه المباديء الأساسية في حل المسائل. وقدرته على تصنيف الأشكال الهندسية عن طريق ملاحظة التشابه والاختلاف فيها.

» أمثلة المقياس الرياضي (الكمي):

أولاً: يشمل جميع العلوم الرياضية

ليس هناك أي مسألة معقدة رياضياً، فكل المسائل مبسطه لا تتعدى في مفهومها أساسيات الرياضيات في المراحل السابقة لمرحلة الثانوية، لكنها قد تحتاج لتفكير وسرعة بديهة. وهي أسئلة بسيطة تتبعها إجابات مقترحة للاختيار وهي على شاكلة الاسئلة التالية:

• الأصغر من هذه الأعداد هو:

الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (أ).



• في الرسم أعلاه، الجزء المظلل يمثل جزء من دائرة مركزها ركن زاوية المستطيل، مساحة ذلك الجزء =.........

الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (هـ).


• سعيد يستغرق 3 أيام في حفر بئر، لكن مساعد يستطيع حفرها في يومين، كم من الأيام يحتاجا إذا تساعدا على حفرها؟

الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (ج).


ثانياً: باب المقارنات

كل ما سبق في الجزء الكمي من أسئلة هي شائعة في التعليم بمدارسنا، وطلابنا وطالباتنا يألفونها وغالبا ما يكونون ملمين بقواعدها وبطريقة حلها. أما أسئلة باب المقارنات فهي جديدة نسبياً عليهم.
في مثل هذه الأسئلة، يعرض للطلاب في كل سؤال قيمتين واحدة في عمود أول (وليكن أ)، وأخرى في عمود ثانٍ (وليكن ب)، وعليه أن يقارن بينهما وأن يقرر أيهما أكبر، أو أصغر، أو إذا كانت القيم متساوية، أو إذا كان الحل غير ممكن لنقصٍ في المعلومات. ويظلل بعدها في ورقة الإجابة الدائرة التي توازي الإجابة التي اختارها وذلك كما يلي:

إذا كانت القيمة في العمود (أ) أكبر من القيمة في العمود (ب) تكون الإجابة الخيار (أ)
إذا كانت القيمة في العمود (ب) أكبر من القيمة في العمود (أ) تكون الإجابة الخيار (ب)
إذا كانت القيمتان متساويتان تكون الإجابة الخيار (ج)
إذا كانت المعلومات ناقصة ولا تسمح بالوصول إلى جواب تكون الإجابة الخيار (د)
ويقوم الطالب بتظليل الحرف المناسب للإجابة في ورقة الإجابة فقط.
وهي على شاكلة الاسئلة التالية:


الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (أ).



الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (ب).



الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (ج).



الجواب الصحيح هو الخيار (د).




المصادر:
4
ابن منظور.
د. فتحي عبد الرحمن جروان. تعليم التفكير مفاهيم وتطبيقات. دار الفكر العربي. عمان. الأردن. الطبعة الأولى 2002.
جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن، مركز القياس والتقويم، إشراف د.نعيم عطية ص46

----------

